

How Apple Killed Cinema - Robelius
http://www.todaysiphone.com/2012/04/how-apple-killed-cinema/

======
senthilnayagam
Watch the James Bond flicks for Sony Ericsson phones, there are many teen
movies showing blackberry and Motorola phones

